# Caesars Creek rabbit hunt



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

With great expectation, we (3 + 4 beagles) hunted rabbit's at CC on opening morning. We were in the field at 7 am. The frost was on thick as KY sliced bologna and must of hampered the scent trail a bit. The dogs would get on a rabbit and seem to lose it after just a short run. After the frost burned off, we did manage to get a good run and harvest one dandy rabbit (about the size of an alley cat). The dogs worked there butts off, but just didn't seem to have much success. We had to leave by 11:30 and concluded that hunting the afternoon would probably be better. It was a AWESOME time just being out in the field with ol' friends. The temp was 22 chilly degrees. We talked with a few other hunter back at the parking lot and they had about the same experience as we did. We will definitely be back.
I drove to where they released the Pheasants and the bird hunters had about the same experience as we did, with the game sitting tight to cover.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I could be wrong but...................

Just think about how it feels to be breathing in 22 degree air through your nose along with frost particles. You dog's keen sniffer was probably in pretty sad shape by the time the frost cleared.
I never started my beagles until the majority of the frost cleared which allowed for a great scent holding damp condition.


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

And do you wait for the snow to melt?


----------

